# One eye betta makes a bubble nest!



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

I finally caught my one eye betta making his bubblenest. Its only a little bit of a clip. Sorry.. OH I got this betta back in february 19, 2012. I think he's a inspiration. I have 3 oter videos of him, but you will have to look around. Nothing stops him one bit!

[yt]yP8mtMAtcJ0[/yt]


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I want him!


----------



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

thats awesome! Ive never seen one being built..I always wake up and theres a new nest lol.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

What species of betta is that?


----------



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

Oh wow! I haven't notice these replies since forever.

He was a HMPK I think. Unfortunately I no longer have him. He went to the bridge December 2nd 2012. I miss him so much! <3


----------

